# Turkey Breast help..



## lemans (Apr 26, 2017)

So... here is my plan..
   5.5 Turkey Breast going to start at 6:30am
Brown it in a black iron pan, put it in a vac bag with
Olive oil, herbs and some s&p
Into the sous vide at 145 for 9 hours
Take it out , dry it off and back to the black iron pan
For a finishing seare... 
  Am I missing something?


----------



## shyzabrau (Apr 26, 2017)

Why the browning between the smoke and sous vide?

Also, someone recently mentioned that olive oil can get a bitter character in the sous vide. Maybe butter instead? (I generally don't bother with oil or butter, but I'm willing to be convinced...)


----------



## lemans (Apr 26, 2017)

To add a crispness to the skin


----------



## shyzabrau (Apr 26, 2017)

Lemans said:


> To add a crispness to the skin


But you'll lose the crispness during sous vide. 

You should get all the crispness you need with the finishing sear.

I don't see that you want to clean up the pan twice!


----------



## lemans (Apr 26, 2017)

Good advice


----------



## xray (Apr 26, 2017)

I would probably just throw a little butter in the bag with your herbs and spices and omit the oil.

After the bird is out of the bag,  I would dry off the skin and then lightly brush on olive oil right before searing. 

I've only done boneless skinless so far in the SV, I haven't made anything with the skin on. Unless it's fried, I never seem to be happy with the way my poultry skin turns out, whether it's grilled or smoked at a high temp.

Let us know what you decide.  Looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 26, 2017)

Lemans said:


> So... here is my plan..
> 5.5 Turkey Breast going to start at 6:30am
> Brown it in a black iron pan, put it in a vac bag with
> Olive oil, herbs and some s&p
> ...


I think instead of browning it first I would smoke it to an IT of 135-140.

Then into the bag with butter, herbs & S&P.

I would also SV at 140 for about 4 hours.

Then sear or I found a torch works much better at crisping up the skin, without doing any additional cooking of the meat.

Good luck with whatever way you choose to do it.

Al


----------



## lemans (Apr 27, 2017)

IMG_2585.JPG



__ lemans
__ Apr 27, 2017





So I vac bagged it with butter, SPG and some poultry seasoning. And into the SV for 13 hours at 131 degrees..
   Here is the results.. this is after putting it in an iron pan with olive oil to brown it.. 
   The wife was not happy when I cut it, because it was a little pink.. but once she tasted it, it was a different story...
  Could of used more salt.. live and learn


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 28, 2017)

It looks fantastic!

Great job!

Al


----------



## xray (Apr 28, 2017)

That looks good! Would you do anything different next time in regards to time and temp?


----------



## lemans (Apr 28, 2017)

Probably SV at140


----------

